# Venues in San Francisco



## CrisM (Apr 1, 2012)

I am leaving for San Francisco on April 20th from Portland and was wondering if anyone knew of some good venues that tend to have punk shows. I've googled on the subject a bit but was curious more from a personal preference of others and people's recommendations. 
Preferrably ones that tend to be cheap shows.

Thanks


----------

